# Has anyone seen a low pax rating (under 4)???



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Has anyone seen a low pax rating (under 4)? Does anyone know if paxs care about their rating?


----------



## T dot NyC (Dec 19, 2016)

Just started driving earlier last week. I seen one last night 3.3.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

T dot NyC said:


> Just started driving earlier last week. I seen one last night 3.3.


Did you accept their ride request?


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

T dot NyC said:


> Just started driving earlier last week. I seen one last night 3.3.


I hope you passed that one up.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> I hope you passed that one up.


How in the heck does that rider still have an account? Wait its uber!


----------



## T dot NyC (Dec 19, 2016)

Yup and the next pax rating was 4.8 thank god.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I got a ping for a 3.8* and a 3.7* at 1.4x before... Pass lol.

One fine day, decided to filter home, got a ping from a 3.7* at 1.5x. Accepted it for fun. Increased his rating by giving him 4*. 1km trip. Understood why he was 3.7*. He was a quiet person, no behavioural issues, waiting curbside... But just going short trips too many times can kill your pax rating.

I usually dish out 1* to min fare pax at 1.8x. Reason being that min fare Eats runs gets me 1.9x of a min fare X, so if it's a min fare trip I'd rather take Eats if it's <1.9x surge.


----------



## T dot NyC (Dec 19, 2016)

Gotcha


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

A lot of my rides, the pax are lower than that. I try for 100% acceptance and never refuse on the rating. Hasn't been a problem and just as the rating system is unforgiving for me as a driver, it can also be misleading for the passengers. 

I am sure I will regret it some day but so far not a problem. Most did nothing that didn't get my usual 5 stars and hope to make it easier for folks to get accepted and given a ride. 

A driver having a bad day can really mess up their stats just like they can to us. So I try to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## T dot NyC (Dec 19, 2016)

Cool maybe I'm just being paranoid. Tomorrow I'm gona just be me and accept lower than usual to see what happens. But I'm in New York was in Brooklyn and already know about East New York area. I forgot to mention it was a pool too.


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

Picked up a 3.6. Fat Black woman. Very nice. I Think she was a victim of racism.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Truman said:


> Picked up a 3.6. Fat Black woman. Very nice. I Think she was a victim of racism.


and apparently her size..


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

On lyft I just got a ping for 3.0 rider. I didn't accept it!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Truman said:


> Picked up a 3.6. Fat Black woman. Very nice. I Think she was a victim of racism.


That's was very kind of you .


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

I have seen some in the 3's and low 4's some reveal instantly why and some don't.

If they are good to me I give them 5, if they suck they get rated acccordingly.

I believe in mutual respect and cordiality, that's all it takes for 5 stars from me.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

unPat said:


> That's was very kind of you .


She may have been a victim of being overweight and not racism.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Has anyone seen a low pax rating (under 4)? Does anyone know if paxs care about their rating?


The Pax that won't exit till they see you rate them certainly care. Or the ones hoping for a 5 saying they are giving you a 5 , etc. Asking for a 5 means getting a 5 but also asking for a 1 or 2 which it gets changed to a few days later.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Truman said:


> Picked up a 3.6. Fat Black woman. Very nice. I Think she was a victim of racism.


Did she tip? Could it be possible she was a victim of getting many drivers who give 1 star for not tipping? I read a lot of posts about drivers who rate 1 star for non tippers.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I've seen a few under 4 I ignore anything under 4.4 . 
The one time I didn't was a guy with a 3.5 rating on Select , I was about 6 minutes away , he called 2 minutes later asking where I was and sating that he was in a hurry . I should have cancelled right then but I was still new lol . Anyway I get to the bar he request and and see a bunch of people smoking and kicking the shit outside I wait a couple minutes then call and a guy in that group answers walks over and says he needs a few minutes . At this point I'm only a minute away from being able to cancel so I tell him he has to be ready in 60 seconds or I'm leaving , he tells me ok as long as he can smoke in my car . I tell him no , he mouths something and I drive away as I'm driving away he flicks his cigarette at my car . Wait out the 5 minutes cancel and get my $7.50 cancellation fee. Screw that guy 

4.4 is my cut off for Select and 4.8 is my cut off for X


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

This is from a while back. Pax from out of state. Tipped $60 for a $360 fare. She was on the phone the whole time.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

DocT said:


> This is from a while back. Pax from out of state. Tipped $60 for a $360 fare. She was on the phone the whole time.
> View attachment 90523


That could have easily been someone who has only taken 2 rides a 5 star and a 1 star would equal out to 3 stars . I tend to ignore the even rated ones a bit , as your number obviously drops a lot if you don't have a lot of rides and get down rated on one


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> That could have easily been someone who has only taken 2 rides a 5 star and a 1 star would equal out to 3 stars . I tend to ignore the even rated ones a bit , as your number obviously drops a lot if you don't have a lot of rides and get down rated on one


Spot on another reason I dont assume a 5.0 means a great pax. I love the 4.96s though


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Spot on another reason I dont assume a 5.0 means a great pax. I love the 4.96s though


Agreed


----------



## zerostars (Nov 24, 2016)

Uber seems to care little for our safety - I have seem many 3,3 - 3.4 etc pass ratings - when does uber cut off a pass? Shameful


----------



## IndyUber86 (Dec 28, 2016)

I'v been Ubering around now 600 trips under my belt. Never seen a rating lower than 4.5 here.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

Ratings can be misleading. For example, my lack of experience got me three 1's in my first four days with Uber. One woman cancelled while I was in her vicinity, and I proceeded to accept her next request. Another woman called less than a minute after I accepted complaining that the eta was increasing. That's before I even moved my car. She also wanted to cancel because I couldn't find her at a service area. Still, I picked her up. Now, I would never make such mistakes. 

Concerning my ratings, since I only drive during weekends, my rating was in the low 4's for at least a month just because I made a couple of rookie mistakes. I understand that paxes don't have much of a learning curve, but their bad ratings could be due just one or two drivers giving them 1's for things such as not tipping, having a friend misbehave, or for being late by a minute.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

zerostars said:


> Uber seems to care little for our safety - I have seem many 3,3 - 3.4 etc pass ratings - when does uber cut off a pass? Shameful


They cut a PAX off when their credit card declines. Lol


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Has anyone seen a low pax rating (under 4)? Does anyone know if paxs care about their rating?


2.6 and he was friendly


----------



## Andre Asbury (Dec 19, 2016)

sporadic said:


> I got a ping for a 3.8* and a 3.7* at 1.4x before... Pass lol.
> 
> One fine day, decided to filter home, got a ping from a 3.7* at 1.5x. Accepted it for fun. Increased his rating by giving him 4*. 1km trip. Understood why he was 3.7*. He was a quiet person, no behavioural issues, waiting curbside... But just going short trips too many times can kill your pax rating.
> 
> I usually dish out 1* to min fare pax at 1.8x. Reason being that min fare Eats runs gets me 1.9x of a min fare X, so if it's a min fare trip I'd rather take Eats if it's <1.9x surge.


Sounds like a 5 star passenger. Only going a short distance is no basis for a low rating. Maybe not ideal, but at least it was a short min. fare trip rather than 15 minute 4km trip that would have paid the same min fare.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There isn't enough business here for me to be picky on Select, I take whatever and go for the money not the stars. I've had a 3 during the day who was fine, she was probably a bad drunk one night


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Canteev said:


> Ratings can be misleading. For example, my lack of experience got me three 1's in my first four days with Uber. One woman cancelled while I was in her vicinity, and I proceeded to accept her next request. Another woman called less than a minute after I accepted complaining that the eta was increasing. That's before I even moved my car. She also wanted to cancel because I couldn't find her at a service area. Still, I picked her up. Now, I would never make such mistakes.
> 
> Concerning my ratings, since I only drive during weekends, my rating was in the low 4's for at least a month just because I made a couple of rookie mistakes. I understand that paxes don't have much of a learning curve, but their bad ratings could be due just one or two drivers giving them 1's for things such as not tipping, having a friend misbehave, or for being late by a minute.


I learned my lesson also from cancelling and then accepting the same person on the next ping


----------



## Giovanni206 (Oct 21, 2016)

0.00


----------



## FinallyDone2017 (Jan 14, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Has anyone seen a low pax rating (under 4)? Does anyone know if paxs care about their rating?


Yes! I've seen a few 3.4 Lyft passengers. I didn't pick them up.


----------



## TheUbah (Jan 19, 2017)

I've seen some with ratings around the 3's but never around the 2's. I will take someone with a 3.7 and above in slow nights during the week but if the night is busy I'll probably just let it go and not accept. 

BTW, can someone please give this post a like. I want to answer another question and the website wont let me put links in my post until I receive another like. Thank you.


----------

